# Anyone knows where I can get attachment straps?



## sagittariansrock (Jun 26, 2014)

Similar to the F stopper gatekeepers. 
Doesn't need to be that fancy. 
My Lowepro backpack has lugs for them and I need something here badly. Unfortunately Lowepro doesn't sell them separately- only one came with the bag. 
Anyone? 
Thanks!

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2011/05/18/an-in-depth-look-at-the-new-f-stop-guru/110515_9328_dancarr/


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 26, 2014)

In a pinch, consider going to Home Depot

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nite-Ize-18-in-Gear-Tie-in-Bright-Orange-2-Pack-GT18-2PK-31/203210990

Cheap, work great, multiple colors help make your bag stand out, very strong.

I use them. Plus, they come in lots of sizes.

sek


----------



## moocowe (Jun 26, 2014)

Look similar to Op/Tech Reporter/Backpack System Connectors.
One side has a male quick connect, and the other a female. Not sure how short you can adjust the webbing though.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TECH-Reporter-Backpack-System-Connectors/dp/B0010HA68I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403765039&sr=8-1&keywords=op-tech+reporter


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 26, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> In a pinch, consider going to Home Depot
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nite-Ize-18-in-Gear-Tie-in-Bright-Orange-2-Pack-GT18-2PK-31/203210990
> 
> ...



That's a great suggestion- unfortunately I should have explained- I need it to act as a strap to secure my backpack to the strolley handle. It should not be elastic but more like a webbing.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 26, 2014)

moocowe said:


> Look similar to Op/Tech Reporter/Backpack System Connectors.
> One side has a male quick connect, and the other a female. Not sure how short you can adjust the webbing though.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/TECH-Reporter-Backpack-System-Connectors/dp/B0010HA68I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403765039&sr=8-1&keywords=op-tech+reporter




Thanks! 
This is exactly what I need- I wonder if I will get it shipped before this trip, though.
Going to check local camera stores now that I know what to look for...

Edit: Might be able to get it via Amazon Prime. Thanks again, a lot!


----------

